# flv to avi converter



## flipninjax (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm looking for a good, free video converter. I'm downloading videos from YouTube through KeepVid.com and need a good program that can convert the files to avi. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## Datalyss (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't think you'll find one for free. I use FLV To Video Converter, but if you don't want to put up with a watermark in the middle of your video, you'll have to pay 40 buckazoids for the registered version.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 10, 2007)

I think this is ur complete solution
http://www.techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?t=560


----------



## Freezz (Mar 21, 2007)

I use Flash to Video Encoder PRO trial version without time limit and I think it's very nice converter. I use it a long time and I haven't any problems. It's easy and simple software.


----------



## DaisyLin (Jun 6, 2005)

Looking for a good avi converter, I suppose your search can end with winavi video converter. It is fast and simple, but not free (we have to pay $29.95 to remove the nag on producted video screens).


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Online FLV Converter : Download online videos direct to PC / iPod / PSP. It's free!
http://vixy.net/


----------



## magnacartacl (Dec 10, 2006)

:up: :up: TOP stuff


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

I checked google and KeepVid has a free FLV player available http://keepvid.com/
Has anyone tried it?


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

media coder works as well and its free


----------



## flipninjax (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for all the help, folks. It been very useful. I've got my video converter chosen and now I've run into another problem. I've downloaded and converted a butt load of videos into avi. I'm planning on making music videos and such with Windows Movie Maker. I just got a new computer with Vista Home Premium. The Movie Maker is different from the XP version and won't let me import the avi files. It comes up with an unknown error. I converted it to a wmv file and it worked fine. The only problem is the file size. Is there any way I can import an avi file into Movie Maker?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

hewee said:


> Online FLV Converter : Download online videos direct to PC / iPod / PSP. It's free!
> http://vixy.net/


:up: Good one. Works great. Free is even better.
Got a cartoon that I can't find anyplace else, now I can watch it anytime.


----------



## Freezz (Mar 21, 2007)

Probably you need a codecs. You can try to find DivX or ffmpeg codecs. I hope it can help to decide your problem.
Good luck!!!


----------



## Denver Dave (Jan 27, 2007)

Super(C) encoder


----------



## gooogle (Nov 21, 2006)

Convertdirect, it is online and *free*!


----------



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

Videora is also free.

http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/iPod/


----------

